# questions about enclosures



## dr_funk (Jan 20, 2009)

I have noticed that people here use a few different types of enclosures for their mantids, as well as having different types of substrates and means of keeping heat and humidity stable.

The set-up I'm interested in keeping is just a deli cup, with a hole in the side and a foam cork, for feeding and misting. I was thinking of putting holes in the bottom and covering them with mesh, and keeping it upside down; to make cleaning easier and not to disturb the mantis too much.

I'm not sure which type of substrate will be best for keeping the humidity up, but because of its ready availability, I'm going to use paper towels. I'll more than likely experiment with others in the future.

I live in an interior gulf coast state in the USA, so I don't think heat/humidity will be much of a problem.

However, this brings up just a few questions up that I'd like to ask:

Has anyone had problems with the deli cup? with the paper towels?

Will I have problems with keeping the heat/humidity stable in this set-up?

I'd appreciate comments on my idea of an enclosure set-up.

Comments on personal experience, such as: what you prefer to use as far as enclosures, substrates, etc... would be greatly appreciated, as well.

I know I'll have questions, comments, problems, solutions, etc... in the future, so I'll be around!

Thanks for your time,

a doctor named "funk"


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Funk,

Yes, there are about as many different types of enclosures as there are people keeping mantids. Lots of things work, and different people have different ideas, and/or access to different things. There's the budget that varies too. I think your idea of the cups is fine.

Don't place too much emphasis or worry about the humidity factor. Mist every other day in average indoor conditions, adjusting to account for individual circumstances or problems. If the mantids bend down to drink, they were thirsty... and I give them another shot to make sure they get their fill. If they don't... then you can probably wait a day or two between mistings. Investigate the species you'd like to keep, and see if you can find references to if they like it more humid or more dry... that will help you gage how often to mist too.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the deli cup idea for two reasons. First, it's simple and that's the best way to start out in a new hobby. Minimize the variables. Second, it's the right size. Too often, people try to put small mantises in large enclosures and the mantis has much trouble finding its food.

Of course, the cost of doing it this way is it's not quite as attractive an enclosure. Mantises tend to speak for themselves, but an enclosure that accentuates their tendency towards ambush predation can enhance the hobby for the keeper, as well as the mantis.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2009)

Do not fret or worry yourself to death over humidity levels. Some people worry far too much about this and buy gauges and other stuff that is not needed. I use the 32 oz deli cups for nymphs and small adult species. I cut a hole in the side and fill it with a foam plug. I put a shallow layer of moss and moisten it every other day. That is it. I rarely clean the enclosures as they don't really get dirty. For adults I don't use any substrate at all. I have used this technique for every species I have ever kept.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 21, 2009)

I love making enclosures and cleaning them too, don't ask, don't know why I like cleaning them, just do!

Here is a link to one I made in a box, a lot of people use the 32 oz deli cups, I for one, cannot use them other than hatching ooths, I have heart trouble when I see them in them, nothing to do, but stare at their poop, waiting to see if it moves :mellow: , I like to make it like home for them. But that's just me, others are fine with them. DSFDF's I always say!

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...80&amp;start=80


----------



## nasty bugger (Jan 23, 2009)

Some folks keep them similar to the way you are refering to, and also keep an aquarium to let them run free in for a while, then back to the deli cup for dinner.

I just let them out of their jars I keep them in, to climb on me, and lately let them climb around on the stuff where the enclosures are.

Only problem with that is I have alot of stuff in the area for them to get lost in, or hide in, and I could move something and accidentely crush them, so I have to watch them when they are out.

I have the aquariums for them, but still need to clean them up, and set them up.

I also have fish aquariums though, and wonder if I condition them to go into the aquarium to play, will they accidently jump into the fish aquarium and get snatched and eaten by a fish, so I'm rethinking the aquarium conditioning thing (pavlovs mantids). I think they'll see the fish and realize, but I don't know yet.

Orin has a book, praying mantis raising aliens, that you may want to peruse. Peter sells it on bugsincyberspace.com, along with other items.


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> Some folks keep them similar to the way you are refering to, and also keep an aquarium to let them run free in for a while, then back to the deli cup for dinner.I just let them out of their jars I keep them in, to climb on me, and lately let them climb around on the stuff where the enclosures are.
> 
> Only problem with that is I have alot of stuff in the area for them to get lost in, or hide in, and I could move something and accidentely crush them, so I have to watch them when they are out.
> 
> ...


Well since they are insects I don't think they are going to associate seeing the fish with danger. And you are not going to condition an insect to do anything IMO.


----------

